# KING of the cat tree?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin and Smokey were vying for the top spot on my downstair's neighbors cat-tree. Robin would get Smokey to chase him,then double back, and climb to the top,then Smokey would swat him off. All this while Cal slept. Finally, Cal woke up. She knocked Smokey off the tree while he was trying to climb,and POUNCED right in front of Robin,causing him to leap well clear! Minutes later Cal sat at the top,contentedly licking her paws. :kittyturn 
8O8O-How'd THAT happen?


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Sometimes their behavior is something only a cat will understand....but it sure is fun to watch them play at times....Now we still wonder why our late CC would drag socks around...and sometimes other clothes into the liter box... I take it Cal is the queen of the house?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well,it's like she and Leona share power,and use Smokey as an enforcer. You're right, cat behavior is complex. When Smokey's in the immediate area, Leona will pretend not to like Robin,but as soon as he turns his back she'll 'fun flirt' with him.


----------

